# Als Anfänger an den See



## cocos (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich habe gerade die Prüfung gemacht und jetzt dieses Jahr endlich meinen Fischereischein  Natürlich waren wir auch sofort am See und haben die Angeln reingeschmissen, leider kam gar nichts, und daher wollte ich mal sehen, ob es nächstes mal mit Rat von erfahrenen Angeln besser klappt 

Zum See: Er ist relativ groß und bis zu 20m tief, wobei ich nicht weiß wo die tiefste Stelle ist, aber wir kommen sicher ohne Boot da auch nicht ran. Ist es zwecklos dann? Ich habe gelesen die Fische ziehen sich im Winter immer dahin zurück?

Zum guten Gear: Billige Angeln mit 10-30g WG, aber hat nix gezupft, daran hats nicht gelegen . Köder: Blinker und Spinner, auch mal ein Wobbler. Wobei der See nicht so klar ist, kann dann der Blinker überhaupt noch richtig "blinken" wenn es dazu auch noch bewölkt ist?

Die Köder haben wir immer so weit wir konnten gschmissen, kurz gewartet und dann langsam eingeholt.

Zu den Fischen: Angeblich gibt es Hechte und Flussbarsche darin, evtl auch einige Zander, Karpfen und Schleien.

Wir haben es letztes mal mit Sinnangeln versucht, aber wenn hier irgendjemand einen Tipp hat, wie man wenigstens zu einem Zupfen kommt, wäre das wunderbar #6#c#h


----------



## moep (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

Wie wäre es damit erstmal mit einfacheren Methoden anzufangen? 
z.B. mit Wurm oder kleinen köfis auf Barsch oder Zander.
Mit dem Spinnfischen als Anfänger anzufangen halte ich für taktisch unklug da man mit sehr vielen Schneidertagen rechnen muss und auch Tipps dir wenig in der Praxis helfen können da keiner deinen See kennt.

mfg


----------



## cocos (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

Danke für die Antwort, da hast du wahrscheinlich recht^^ Als einfache Methode also grad nen Wurm an den haken und ein-zwei Blei, brauch ich einen Schwimmer oder macht es das wieder komplizierter?


----------



## pxnhxxd (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*



cocos schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, da hast du wahrscheinlich recht^^ Als einfache Methode also grad nen Wurm an den haken und ein-zwei Blei, brauch ich einen Schwimmer oder macht es das wieder komplizierter?



Hast vorher schon mal geangelt?
Bzw hast du die Grundkenntnisse?

Gerätekunde war vor 25 Jahren bei mir im Vorbereitungskurs enthalten.
Gut, die Grundlagen hatte ich vorher im zarten Alter von 10-14 von Vater eingeimpft bekommen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

Probier es doch erst mal mit ner 08/15 Grundmontage. Blei, Perle Wirbel.
In einem See kommst mit 20-30gr eigendlich gut aus.
Dann noch ein Vorfachhaken und ein Wurm dran und ab durch die Mitte.

Muss am Anfang nicht immer auf die Dicken Muttis gehen.


----------



## cocos (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

Ein bissle schon, allerdings schon lange her und mit Aufsicht. Und das war vor 6 Jahren im zarten Alter von 19 Jahren 

Bei uns war alles im Vorbereitungskurs enthalten, wunderbar zusammengeschrieben auf Folien und konsequent professionel Wort für Wort abgelesen 

Im paktischen Teil haben wir Blinker reingeworfen und rausgezogen, wobei niemand da etwas gefangen hat

EDIT:
Werd ich mal versuchen, danke! Wahrscheinlich ist der einfachst auch der beste Weg, zumindest am anfang..


----------



## pxnhxxd (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*



cocos schrieb:


> Ein bissle schon, allerdings schon lange her und mit Aufsicht. Und das war vor 6 Jahren im zarten Alter von 19 Jahren
> 
> Bei uns war alles im Vorbereitungskurs enthalten, wunderbar zusammengeschrieben auf Folien und konsequent professionel Wort für Wort abgelesen
> 
> ...



Dann such dir an dem See nen Angler, frage freundlich ob du dich neben in setzten kannst . So kann er dir vieleicht etwas Hilfestellung geben und evtl Eingreifen oder Tips geben.

Nix gegen dich.
Aber das möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen wenn dir als unerfahrener ein 1m+ auf den Blinker knallt.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*



pinhead schrieb:


> Dann such dir an dem See nen Angler, frage freundlich ob du dich neben in setzten kannst . So kann er dir vieleicht etwas Hilfestellung geben und evtl Eingreifen oder Tips geben.


Theoretisch ein guter Tip, aber in der Praxis problematisch:
:mCa. 90% der Angler können nämlich nicht Angeln.
Von denen halten sich aber mindestens 50% für gute Angler...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning-Kruger-Effekt
Genau das sind aber auch meistens die aller Gesprächigsten...

Die anderen 10% sind, gerade Fremden gegenüber, meist wenig auskunftsbereit...
Aber da gibt es Ausnahmen!

Als Anfänger kannst Du aber leider kaum beurteilen, ob Dein Gegenüber ein Schwätzer ist.


Gutes Beobachten ist eine Grundvoraussetzung, um ein erfolgreicher Angler zu werden.
Schau den Leuten also vorher mal (mit gebührendem Abstand) zu und hör Dich (z.B. im Angelladen) um.
Wer fängt immer und wer nicht...
Wenn Du weißt, wer zu den Lokalmatadoren gehört, kannst Du diejenigen ganz offen mal  fragen, ob sie Dir, mal ein paar Tipps geben können.
Einem blutigem Anfänger wird das kaum jemand verwehren!

Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, daß kein Lehrmeister besser ist, als ein schlechter!

Befasse Dich, gerade am Anfang, sehr intensiv mit der Theorie!
Hier im Board, und allgemein im Netz, kannst Du sehr viel mehr lernen, als Du wissen mußt.
(auch, daß sich hier viele rumtreiben, die von nichts eine Ahnung, aber zu allem was zu sagen haben...)
Lernen das auch umzusetzten, mußt Du immer selbst.

Lerne aus Erfolgen und Misserfolgen!

Wie oben schon gesagt, solltest Du am Anfang einfache Fische beangeln:
:mJetzt im Winter heißt das z.B. es mit einer Posenmontage mit Wurm auf Barsche zu versuchen.
Ein Bootssteg oder ein versunkener Baum ist dafür eine gute Stelle.

Und im Frühjahr fängst Du am besten erst mal mit dem Friedfischangeln an:
Stippe auf (handlange) Rotaugen!
Auch wenn Du es eigentlich nur auf große Räuber abgesehen hast.
:mDu hast schnell Erfolgserlebnisse und lernst, wie die Fische ticken.
Wenn Du weißt, wie sich die Futterfische verhalten, wo sie wann sind und warum, wird es für Dich nie ein Problem sein, auch die Räuber zu finden...

Das ist das kleine Einmaleins!
Wer das nicht gelernt hat, wird nie ohne den Taschenrechner auskommen...
Und ich kenne einige, wirklich sehr gute, "Nur und schon immer"-Spinnangler, die mir genau das immer wieder beweisen...


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

Haha...
 Auch bei den erfahrenen Anglern gibts mal ne durststräcke
-Aber: welchen Köder hast du benutzt? Welchen Fisch willst du fangen? Welche Anfütterungsmethode?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raufi56 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und Willkommen bei den Petrijüngern.

Den Ausführungen von Nachtschwärmer kann ich nur Zustimmen.
Kauf dir zum Anfang eine gute, nicht zu teure Stippe, eine dazu passende Grundrute, nimm einfache Montagen und los gehts. 
Sammle erst einmal Erfahrung im Umgang mit dem Gerät, lerne dein Gewässer (bleib erstmal bei einem!) kennen und laß ein wenig Zeit ins Land gehen.
Tu dir auch selber den Gefallen und kaufe nicht jedes Jahr neues Equipment. Es mus nicht unbedingt immer die neuste "Ultra-light-super-power-jig-twist-pop-hightec-Rute" sein.Das ist nur rausgeschmissenes Geld. Eine neue Rute fängt nicht automatisch besser.
Gerade beim Spinnangeln kommt es viel auf den an, der *hinter* der Rute steht.

Mit der Zeit wirst du selber merken was du brauchst und in welche Richtung du wirklich willst.

Noch ein Tip: geh oft am Ufer entlang und beobachte Wasser und Angler. Mein alter Angelausbilder hat immer gesagt:
Man kann mit den Augen mehr klauen als mit einem Rucksack !

So, nun viel Erfolg und krumme Ruten für 2014 ! :m


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

Nur mal grundsätzlich:

Im Winter stehen die Fische tief!!! Bei uns im See (bis zu 24 Meter tief) je nach Aussen- und Wassertemperatur bis zu 20 Meter tief.

Versuch mit einem Gummifisch mit nem dicken Bleikopf tiefe Stellen und Kanten im See zu finden. Rausdonnern > bis auf Grund sinken lassen > 2 Kurbelumdrehungen > wieder auf Grund sinken lassen. Dadurch bekommst du ziemlich schnell mit wie tief die verschiedenen Stellen sind. Und u.u. kriegste dabei sogar die ersten Bisse, dann weißt auch noch wo der Fisch steht! Sekunden zählen beim Absinken hilft auch wenn du vorher mal gestoppt hast wie Tief der Gummifisch in einer Sekunde sinkt.

Diese tiefen Stellen mit Gummifisch grundnah anklopfen, genau wie oben, absinken lassen bis auf Grund, 2 Umdrehungen, wieder absinken lassen. Kopf aber nur gerade so schwer, dass du den Grundkontakt spürst.

Oder Grundbleimontage mit Tauwurm oder Köderfisch an die tiefen Stellen legen.

Und dann heißt es warten!

Wenn die Fische natürlich tiefer stehen sollten haste keine Chance...

Viel Glück!


----------



## maflomi01 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

Glückwunsch zur Prüfung Würde dir auch empfehlen erstmal das Stippen zu üben ( Lernen solltest du es sowieso da du später ja evtl. tote Köfis anbieten willst, ist selber Fangen vieeeeeel günstiger als Kaufen ).
 Solltest du mal Probleme haben mit dem System Aufbau oder der Anköderung von Köderfischen ( oder was auch immer ) so schaue auf You Tube nach dort wird fast alles erklärt du musst nur den richtigen Begriff eingeben , oder Fragen sie ihren Angler oder Händler des Vertrauens


----------



## thanatos (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.Der Winter ist aber definitiv nicht die beste Zeit um Erfolg zu haben ,dazu gehört auch eine gute Gewässer- kenntnis,hier melden sich doch eh nicht die Schneider,denn nicht in allen
Gewässern klappt es jetzt ,manche erscheinen fast tot ,da ist echt Beharlichkeit gefragt um die Stunde zu erwischen wenn die Fische meinen man könnte sich mal was schnappen,oder erst mal "spionieren" wo die alten Hasen jetzt angeln.


----------



## Brachsenfan (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!
 wenn dir das gewässer unbekannt und eisfrei ist, kannst du die zeit auch insofern nutzen, indem du deine gewässerkenntnis verbesserst.
 Geh einfach mit der Lotrute um den See und lote ihn aus. 
 So kannst du eventuell jetzt schon plätze finden, an denen du später im jahr zum Beispiel auf Karpfen anfüttern kannst, ohne vorher viel Unruhe an den platz zu kriegen, weil du erst noch lange loten müsstest.
 Selbstverständlich kannst du auch angeln gehen(zum Beispiel auf Rotaugen oder Hecht)

 Nutz den Winter!

 Allzeit Petri Heil!


----------



## eichhornkater (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

ich kann dir nur den tip mit youtube ans herz legen. da sind 1000 videos zu sämtlichen angelmethoden drin. man mag von matze koch halten was man will aber ich schau mir z.B. gern seine videos an und das ist auf eden fall nicht völliger schmarrn was er erzählt. nimm dir zunächst das stippen vor und schau dir das in videos an und google das mal. wenn du beim stippen erfolg hast dann nimmst dir das grundangeln vor. mit der zeit wirst du auf viele methoden stoßen und wirst an den gewässern erkennen was hier am meisten sinn machtl. nur eben eins nach dem anderen. es ist  noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen.

forellenpuff wär vielleicht auch was. war zwar noch nie da aber ich denke wenn man da spinnfischen darf wäre das ne super möglichkeit diese angelmethode besser kennen zu lernen. das personal sollte dir auch weiterhelfen, da die ja wollen das du fisch fängst und wieder kommst. aber wie schon oft gesagt, klein anfangen macht mehr sinn...


----------



## kappldav123 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

Es ist wirklich eine Schande, dass man in den Fischereischeinkursen sämtliche Paragrafen gelehrt bekommt, aber kein bisschen Praxis. War bei uns ganz genauso gewesen.

Für meine Begriffe sollte in diesen Kursen mindestens ein Praxistag am Wasser eingelegt werden, wo man dann ne simple Posen- und Grundmontage gezeigt bekommt, damit man nach bestandener Prüfung wenigstens ein paar Grundkenntnisse hat um loslegen zu können.

Ich hatte das riesen Glück, dass ich als Anfänger einen netten älteren Herrn aus dem Angelverein an der Seite hatte, der mir viele Dinge beigebracht hat. Nach so jemandem solltest du Ausschau halten.

Wo kommst du her? Vielleicht kannst du auch mal hier im Regionalforum fragen, ob dich mal jemand bei ner Angeltour begleitet.


----------



## One2 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271856


----------



## Fragezeichen (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*

Schreib doch mal in deinem Postleitzahlen-Bereich irgendwas wie "Anfänger sucht Mitangelgelegenheit/Tipps für XY-See bei Z" wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast.
Ohne Kenntnis des Gewässers kann man nur grobe Hinweise geben und spekulieren...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Als Anfänger an den See*



One2 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271856



Der Mann weiß wovon er schreibt! |bigeyes


----------

